# Doggie Goggles!



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

So Rosey's been going to water therapy for a few months now, and we just started doing laser therapy in the past few sessions.

I just had to share this picture because I thought it was too funny! Crappy cell phone pic, but hilarious none the less!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Rosey looks adorable with her goggles on!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

They are so cute!! snorkels wears those, too, depending on who is doing the therapy. Some of them don't make her. I just make sure to keep her head facing forward.'

Worse, since we moved to Texas they make ME wear goggles.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

haha very cute!! hope therpy is going well


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

xellil said:


> They are so cute!! snorkels wears those, too, depending on who is doing the therapy. Some of them don't make her. I just make sure to keep her head facing forward.'
> 
> Worse, since we moved to Texas they make ME wear goggles.


Yeah they make me wear them too haha


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh that is to funny bwahahahahahah. How long does it take for them to get use to them? I think I would have a tough time convincing mine it was necessary.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Snorkels will wear hers about 10 minutes and then she starts pawing at her face.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

So cute! What is she in therapy for? 

I'm thinking of starting hydrotherapy and chiropractic therapy for Annie's hips. She is doing much better on raw, but still gets to hurting if she over does it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Makovach said:


> So cute! What is she in therapy for?
> 
> I'm thinking of starting hydrotherapy and chiropractic therapy for Annie's hips. She is doing much better on raw, but still gets to hurting if she over does it.


I was expecting so many miracles out of raw food! I got alot of miracles, but unfortunately the arthritis is still there. I do believe, though, that since you are starting Annie young on raw that she has a good chance of improving via the food.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

xellil said:


> I was expecting so many miracles out of raw food! I got alot of miracles, but unfortunately the arthritis is still there. I do believe, though, that since you are starting Annie young on raw that she has a good chance of improving via the food.


Annie isn't too young. She is 7 years old. She has had problems with her hips since she was 4. No Hip Displasia, but they think she does pop them in and out on occasion and they think she does have arthritis. 

She has come WAY FAR in the last month on raw. She can actually go for a walk and get up the next day. She can enjoy running again.


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

> So cute! What is she in therapy for?


She has arthritis in her hips and lower back. She does the water therapy for her hips, and the laser for her back.  Her arthritis isn't too bad, but I figured I'd start therapy now before it got any worse (hopefully it won't). She has def gained muscle mass in her thighs and shoulders due to therapy. Raw has also done her wonders, and she is now off of her joint supplements with no ill effects! I recommend you give it a try! It costs me $15 a session for the water therapy, and an additional $10 for the laser.



> Oh that is to funny bwahahahahahah. How long does it take for them to get use to them? I think I would have a tough time convincing mine it was necessary.


Well, Rosey is very stoic so she just sat there the first time staring at me like "Why you do this?" haha She gets a little antsy towards the end, but nothing too bad


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

twotonelover said:


> She has arthritis in her hips and lower back. She does the water therapy for her hips, and the laser for her back.  Her arthritis isn't too bad, but I figured I'd start therapy now before it got any worse (hopefully it won't). She has def gained muscle mass in her thighs and shoulders due to therapy. Raw has also done her wonders, and she is now off of her joint supplements with no ill effects! I recommend you give it a try! It costs me $15 a session for the water therapy, and an additional $10 for the laser.
> 
> 
> Well, Rosey is very stoic so she just sat there the first time staring at me like "Why you do this?" haha She gets a little antsy towards the end, but nothing too bad


I'm definitely interested. I'm going to ask my vet about it when we go later in the month.


----------

